# Subscriptions



## thoseguys26 (May 12, 2012)

Can you track how many people subscribed to a thread you started? Just curious to see how cool I am.


----------



## pops6927 (May 12, 2012)

Not that I know of.  However, you can see who and how many replies to any thread started by clicking on "Replies" in the thread listings.


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Pops, I couldn't find anything myself but I figured it be something we could see..maybe just the admins.


----------

